# Converter box question



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I just got my two coupons for these, but they will expire June 17th!! Maybe should have waited but wanted to be sure I got them before the funding ran out. 
Will Dish have a box available by then? If not are there any reviews or comparisons on those that are available or does anyone have one already?

Note to moderators. Post may be in the wrong place, please move if needed. Would it be good to have a forum section set up for questions on these?


----------



## DavidRobert (Apr 6, 2008)

From what I have read, the Echostar TR-40 DTV box will not come out until June/July period for $40. Thats a better deal than the $49 DTV box now at Walmart. Like you ,I wanted to get a box, but I knew the coupons may expire before the TR-40 arrives.
From what I have read on the BestBuy and Circuit City web sites-- many people who have purchased other DTV boxes are not completely happy. Plus, many people cannot not receive the digitals stations of the analog stations they now get.
This whole sad situation was highlighted in the Washington Post article a week ago. It showed a poor 87 yr old man sitting in his underwear wondering how he would get TV in his DC retirement home; as the DTV coupons would not be sent to anyone in a group home address. 
This issue will become more serious as Feb 2009 arrives. A friend who lives 25 miles South of DC already has a hard time getting CH 4.1 on his digital TV. What most people do not realize is that the digital channels are really up in the UHF frequencies and not the VHF frequencies they now receive analog.
Excuse the long reply, but more people need to understand how this change will effect the poor, elderly, and rural tv viewers.


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

I went to the website and it said that my coupons were mailed om the 3/21. I havent recived them yet. How long has it taken for any of you guys to get yours.
What does the envlope look like? What does it say...


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

more people need to understand how this change will effect the poor, elderly, and rural tv viewers.[/QUOTE]

I definitely fall into the last group and with the price of gas passing $3.25 here, I am rapidly heading into the first group! Hopefully somethings will sort out in the next 60 days or so. Heck, they could yank the PC boards out of some turned in 921s and repackage them!


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

kf4omc said:


> I went to the website and it said that my coupons were mailed om the 3/21. I haven't received them yet. How long has it taken for any of you guys to get yours.
> What does the envelope look like? What does it say...


Well I got it and I went out to Wal-Mart and picked up a magnavox unit. Works great. Now if I want local weather and radar I can just goto the local station that has it on a sub channel. I will more than likely use this side by side with my E* receiver..


----------



## mattfast1 (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm gonna wait until the TR-40 comes out to get my coupons. There's no point in getting them before that. I don't really need the boxes (being an employee of Dish Network and therefore being eligible for free service long before DTV conversion), but I figure I might as well get some free units, I may find a use for them


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

mattfast1 said:


> I'm gonna wait until the TR-40 comes out to get my coupons. There's no point in getting them before that. I don't really need the boxes (being an employee of Dish Network and therefore being eligible for free service long before DTV conversion), but I figure I might as well get some free units, I may find a use for them [/QUOTE
> 
> I assume these boxes will output standard analog on old channel 3 or 4. But will they also output separate L/R audio and composite video? How about S-video? Or Dolby surround? Probably not the last.
> And is there any federal deadline when mfgrs have to STOP MAKING analog capable receivers?


----------

